# substitute for crinoline?



## meloncholydolly (Oct 10, 2009)

Im being a medievel vampire victim. Ive made my costume from scratch but now I need the skirt to poof out. The only crinolines Ive found around the city are too expensive. $50 is cheap I suppose but when ive already spent upwards of a 100 on the dress so far thats just too much lol. Making a crinoline is also expensive.So..is there a cheap..and semi comfortable...way to make my skirt poof out?


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Buy some inexpensive tulle. Any fabric or craft store hould have it. They even jave it at Walmart in the fabric dept. (Thats what I used under a Victorian style Vamp dress I did a few years back.) Just sort of pleat it together and sew it together along the top, then sew it inside your dress and adjust it's poofiness. It's very simple and not expensive at all. You just may want to put a layer of muslin or some other fabric between you and the tulle as some of it can be itchy.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Maybe charity (goodwill) shops would have bridal crinolines or bridal hire shops sometimes sell them cheaply. If not they start at $10 on ebay.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't know if they are available in the correct sizes, but what about a plant support or one of those coiled Christmas trees?


----------

